# Klassendiagramm



## kroschel (7. Juni 2006)

hi...

ich hab mal eine Frage zur Realisierung:
am besten schreib ich mal ein (Pseudo)Codedbeispiel:

Ist Java Code

```
interface Auto {}
class Lkw implements Auto {} //das ist klar, wie hier die Beziehung ist
class test { Auto tst = new Lkw(); }//Kann ich das grafisch dastellen?
```

Meine Frage: Kann ich das (Auto tst...) als Beziehung dastellen, oder einfach nur als Variable definieren?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

